# Fridge Salad Drawer



## romseytrucker (Jul 27, 2006)

When we bought our 2007 Swift Lifestyle 580 PR from Marquis, Southampton earlier this year "we" (i.e. my wife) noticed that the fridge did not have a salad drawer. We brought this to the dealer's attention and they agreed to get us one from Swift. The drawer duly arrived but it clearly was not the correct one for our fridge - it was too small and the wrong shape for the space into which it should fit. However, Marquis say that it is "the only one that they (i.e. Swift) did". I find this hard to believe.

Our fridge is a Dometic Type C40/110, Model No. RM7360L.
The delivery note that came with the drawer is from Supercare of Cottingham (presumably via Swift) and gives a product code of 9814546.

Does anyone have the same model of 'van and/or fridge? If so then does your salad drawer (if you have one!) fit the space provided?

Can anyone from Swift confirm, or otherwise, Marquis's assertion that there is only one salad drawer?

TIA

Ralph


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Ralph,
I can check this for you tomorrow, can you email or PM me your chassis number so I can check your build date please,

Many thanks

Andy
[email protected]


----------

